# Bachmann No30 Shay



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

I just bought used Shay and seller did not inform me that two gears were split. I bought it for a good price and wanted to re gear it anyway. I would like to find out if someone has done it before or tell me where I can find info how to do it? Thanks in advance
Greg


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

www.nwsl.com


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Going by the internet this is a very common thing, I bought a shay and after a month it would not run, at close inspection I noticed the gear in the front truck was split and also on the second truck so when the motor turned the gears would just slip on the shaft. I purchased the new gears from Walthers and they are metal gears. part no.53-28006, you can also buy the side frames complete from Bachmann:

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_68_92&products_id=206

Pic of metal gears:


----------



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you very much
Last knight I found that the shaft covers come off. So it should be and easy replacement .I ordered the metal gears . So next week I should have a nice running lock.
Greg


----------

